# FreeBSD 7 - CPU number changed



## Sandeep Chavan (Feb 14, 2015)

Hi all.
Recently on my FreeBSD 7:

```
sysctl -a | grep hw.ncpu
hw.ncpu: 01
```
When rebooted it corrected to 16.

```
sysctl -a | grep hw.ncpu
hw.ncpu: 16
```
What is the reason for this CPU number changing?


----------



## Terry_Kennedy (Feb 15, 2015)

Sandeep Chavan said:


> What is the reason for this cpu number changing?


Either a hardware or software problem* I know that sounds flippant, but we don't have a lot to go on. The last FreeBSD 7 release went end-of-life nearly 2 years ago, so the odds of getting a fix for 7 is pretty much nil.

* Data General Extended Basic (1970's) had an catch-all message, "ERROR 4 - SYSTEM" which meant "something went wrong in hardware or software". It had the unpleasant side effect of flushing user space when it happened, causing you to lose whatever you were working on.


----------

